# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Night Vision Periscope M19

## tao

Χα!!!!
Για τους γνώστες του θέματος αυτό το κιάλι νυχτος  τη τάση χιάζετε για να δουλέψει?

manual
http://books.google.gr/books?id=YS4Y...page&q&f=false

----------


## Phatt

Το αλλο θεμα σβηστηκε μυστηριωδως;

----------


## tao

Ναι ούτε ο admin άντεχε να διαβάζει τόσα άσχετα όποτε επανήλθαμε

----------


## tao

Τίποτα?
Μόνο ηθικά διδάγματα

----------


## leosedf

Με το ζόρι πρέπει να απαντήσει κάποιος? Να τους βάλουμε πιστόλι στο κεφάλι.
Αν δεν ξέρει κανείς τι περιμένεις να πάρεις λάθος απαντήσεις? Μετά θα κλαις πάλι και θα ζητάς να μην απαντάνε όσοι δε βοηθάνε.
Το άλλο σβήστηκε γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο σου.

----------


## SRF

> Με το ζόρι πρέπει να απαντήσει κάποιος? Να τους βάλουμε πιστόλι στο κεφάλι.
> *Αν δεν ξέρει κανείς* τι περιμένεις να πάρεις λάθος απαντήσεις? Μετά θα κλαις πάλι και θα ζητάς να μην απαντάνε όσοι δε βοηθάνε.
> Το άλλο σβήστηκε γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο σου.


Να συμπληρώσω ότι και να ξέρει... γιατί θα υποχρεούτε να απαντήσει αν ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί στο να δώσει έστω την παραμικρή πληροφορία για ένα στρατιωτικό μηχάνημα, όσο παλιό και απλό και να είναι... ?

----------

leosedf (10-02-12), Phatt (10-02-12)

----------


## aris285

Απο οτι θυμαμαι απο τον στρατο τετοια μαραφετια δουλευαν με μια πολυ μικρη μπαταρια 1,5 η 3 volt ηταν μην σε παρω στον λαιμο μου ομως δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## SRF

> Απο οτι θυμαμαι απο τον στρατο τετοια μαραφετια *δουλευαν με μια πολυ μικρη μπαταρια 1,5 η 3 volt* ηταν μην σε παρω στον λαιμο μου ομως δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.


Καμμίο, μα απολύτως καμμία σχέση!!!

----------


## Phatt

Αρη, αυτο που λες ειναι για προσωπικες συσκευες νυχτερινης ορασης(πολλαπλασιαστες αστρικου φωτος οπως ειναι γνωστες ολες οι συσκευες αυτου του τυπου στην στρατιωτικη ορολογια) οι οποιες χρησιμοποιουν μικρες μπαταριες οπως αναφερεις(βλ. σκοπευτικα EconOptics).Το μηχανημα που αναφερει εδω ο φιλος ειναι περισκοπιο παρατηρησης η και σκοπευσης απο αρμα μαχης(εαν καποιος φιλος εχει υπηρετησει στα Τεθωρακισμενα πιθανον να εχει εκπαιδευτει πανω σε αυτο και να μας δωσει παραπανω πληροφοριες για την χρηση του).

Μαλλον δυσκολο να βρεις πληροφοριες για τις τασεις λειτουργειας του εδω μεσα.Θα προτεινα να ψαξεις να βρεις το τροφοδοτικο του απο καπου, ισως απο εκει που βρηκες το ιδιο το περισκοπιο η ισως απο καποια μαντρα με παλια στρατιωτικα υλικα.Με μια μικρη ερευνα που εκανα βρηκα οτι ειναι το περισκοπιο νυχτερινης παρατηρησης του οδηγου, ειναι αμερικανικο της περιοδου δευτερου παγκοσμιου πολεμου, δεν εχει μεγαλη μεγενθυνση και δεν εχει σκοπευτικα.Ισως με αρκετη ερευνα να βρεις και αλλα στοιχεια που θα σε βοηθησουν...

----------


## spyroslo

Βασει νομου περι "οπλων & εκρηκτικων" τα ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα στοχευσης,"φωτισμου" & καταδειξης στοχων απαγορευονται η κατοχη και χρησει αυτον 


Ν 2168/1993 / Α-147 Οπλα-Πυρομαχικά-Εκρηκτικές ύλες-κλπ.θέματα

----------


## dobler

Καλημέρα. Το συγκεκριμένο όργανο είναι για νυχτερινήοδήγηση οχήματος- άρματος κτλ.  Το να μηνπούμε με τη τάση λειτουργεί μου θυμίζει μεσαίωνα και``πυρά``. Εν πάσηπεριπτώσει γνωρίζω με τη τάση λειτουργει. Δεν ξέρω αν ο συντονιστής το επιτρέπει.

----------

Phatt (10-02-12)

----------


## Phatt

Σπυρο κατι εχεις καταλαβει λαθος, η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη δεν εμπιπτει στον νομο που επικαλεισαι, ειναι κριμα να μπερδεψεις καποιον.

Στο Αρθρο 1 παρ. 3β και γ του νομου που αναφερεις, γραφει τα εξης:
β. Συσκευές ή εγκαταστάσεις, που προορίζονται για το φωτισμό του στόχου ή του σκοπεύτρου του όπλου.
γ. Σκοπευτικές διόπτρες όπλων και πάσης φύσεως σκόπευτρα, ως και εξομοιωτές σκοποβολής.

Η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη ειναι συσκευη νυχτερινης παρατηρησης, δεν προσαρμοζεται με κανεναν τροπο σε οπλο και δεν ειναι σκοπευτικη, ουτε φωτιζει τιποτα.Με την ιδια λογικη οσες καμερες εχουν νυχτερινη ληψη θα πρεπει να ειναι παρανομες.

----------


## NOE

Παναγιώτη προσαρμόζεται σε άρμα το οποίο είναι όπλο, για την ακρίβεια είναι κομμάτι του άρματος.

Anyway, κάτι άλλο θέλω να πω εγώ, εκείνες οι 2 γυάλινες κάψουλες που φαίνονται στη φωτό, μοιάζουν πολύ με την λυχνία ακτίνων Χ που είχε ένα μηχάνημα που δούλευα σε ένα εργαστήριο, περιθλασόμετρο λέγεται. 
Και αν τελικά αποδειχτεί ότι λειτουργεί με υψηλή τάση >15ΚV ενισχύονται οι υποψίες μου. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος γιατί από την φωτό δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αλλά θέλω τουλάχιστον να επιστήσω την προσοχή σας.

----------


## Phatt

Προφανως και ειναι οπλο το αρμα μαχης, δηλαδη τι οπλο, ολοκληρο οπλικο συστημα πολλων τονων ειναι, αλλα η κοινη λογικη λεει οτι δεν ειχε αυτο στο νου του ο νομοθετης...

----------


## SRF

> Καλημέρα. Το συγκεκριμένο όργανο είναι για νυχτερινήοδήγηση οχήματος- άρματος κτλ.  Το να μηνπούμε με τη τάση λειτουργεί μου θυμίζει μεσαίωνα και``πυρά``. Εν πάσηπεριπτώσει γνωρίζω με τη τάση λειτουργει. Δεν ξέρω αν ο συντονιστής το επιτρέπει.


Δεν υπάρχει μεσαίωνας όταν κάποιος κατά ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ - ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙ να δώσει μια πληροφορία που γνωρίζει, γιατί πιστέυει ότι η προσφορά αυτής από εκείνον δεν είναι σωστή! Άλλωστε η πληροφορία αυτή είναι δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει μέσα στο εγχειρίδιο λειτουργείας και επισκευής της συσκευής... για όποιον το έχει, ξέρει & δεν βαριέται να το διαβάσει!!! 
Όποιος δεν κάνει έστω αρχικώς τα παραπάνω που λέω στο τέλος, ΔΕΝ δικαιούται & να λάβει έτοιμη την πληροφορία τελικώς από άλλους, άφού ο Μεσαίωνας δεν δημιουργείται όταν κάποιος δεν λέει σε κάποιον αυτό που ο κάποιος ΔΕΝ διαβάζει μόνος του ενώ μπορεί!!!

----------


## SRF

> Παναγιώτη *προσαρμόζεται σε άρμα το οποίο είναι όπλο*, για την ακρίβεια είναι κομμάτι του άρματος.
> 
> Anyway, κάτι άλλο θέλω να πω εγώ, εκείνες οι 2 γυάλινες κάψουλες που φαίνονται στη φωτό, μοιάζουν πολύ με την *λυχνία ακτίνων Χ που είχε ένα μηχάνημα που δούλευα σε ένα εργαστήριο, περιθλασόμετρο λέγεται. 
> Και αν τελικά αποδειχτεί ότι λειτουργεί με υψηλή τάση >15ΚV* ενισχύονται οι υποψίες μου. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος γιατί από την φωτό δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αλλά θέλω τουλάχιστον να επιστήσω την προσοχή σας.


Οι άνθρωποι με σχετική εμπειρία... δεν χρειάζονται ούτε καν το εγχειρίδιο όπως βλέπετε κύριοι!!! 

Προς το ΝΟΕ, όχι δεν κάνεις λάθος, η εμπειρία σου αποδεικνύεται ως επιτυχής λογική στην κρίση σου!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## spyroslo

ok  συγνώμη για το ποστ μου μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και τρολλ , αλλά το μηχάνημα αυτό είναι στρατιωτικό υλικό (προδιαγραφές κατασκευής ) και να θέλει να το βάφτιση ο καθένας δεν αλλάζει, η δουλια του είναι να τοποθετηθεί σε σε στρατιωκο όχημα και όχι σε τρίποδα κάμερας....... (αν δεν το πιάνει ο νομός περί όπλων & εκρηκτικών το πιάνει ο νομός περι στρατιωτικόυ υλικού )

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω στο ερώτημα σου φιλέ

----------


## Phatt

Εγω δεχομαι τις αποψεις του Γιωργου περι ελευθεριας της επιλογης της χρησης της πληροφοριας.Ο καθενας αποφασιζει να  κανει οτι θελει με τις γνωσεις που εχει, κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να βοηθησει.

Να με συμπαθατε που βγαινω εκτος θεματος αλλα θελω να σταθω στην αντιληψη του Σπυρου και ισως και αλλων, που δειχνει να υπαρχει μια αδικαιολογητη φοβια προς το συγκεκριμενο υλικο, οχι προς την φυση και λειτουργεια του, αλλα προς το οτι ειναι στρατιωτικο υλικο.Πανω κατω τα εγραψα και στο θεμα που εχει σβηστει.Οι μαντρες με τα στρατιωτικα υλικα ειναι γεματες απο τετοια πραγματα, απο κρανη και ζωνες μεχρι ολοκληρα στρατιωτικα οχηματα και απο ξιφολογχες μεχρι πολυβολα που μπορουν να αγοραστουν ΝΟΜΙΜΑ.Το συγκεκριμενο περισκοπιο ειναι της εποχης του δευτερου παγκοσμιου και η αρχη λειτουργειας του ειναι ιδια με αυτα που πωλουνται ελευθερα αυτην τη στιγμη στην ελληνικη και ευρωπαϊκη αγορα.Με λιγα λογια, θελω να πω οτι η συσκευη δεν κρυβει τα μυστικα του κρατους, ουτε αποτελει εθνικο απορρητο, καθως επισης δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει εναντιον καποιου περισσοτερο απο οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει ενα αναλογο προϊον του εμποριου.

Ξερεις ποσες λυχνιες(και αλλα ηλεκτρονικα υλικα) εχω αγορασει που ειναι απο παλια στρατιωτικα στοκ;Ειμαι για φυλακη; Παρακαλω να μην κανουμε την τριχα τριχια...
Σε αλλο θεμα παραδιπλα ενα αλλο μελος του φορουμ εχει γεμισει σελιδες επι σελιδων να γραφει για παρα πολλους στρατιωτικους ασυρματους, αναλυτικοτατα, με τα χαρακτηριστικα τους, αρχες λειτουργειας, διαφορα αλλα οργανα παρεμφερη, και ενα σωρο πληροφοριες πανω σε θεμα με στρατιωτικο ενδιαφερον, αλλα κανεις δεν γυρισε να πει παρομοια κουβεντα, παρ'ολο που οι διαβιβασεις ειναι πολυ σημαντικο κομματι του Στρατου, πολυ σημαντικοτερο απο ενα περισκοπιο νυχτερινης παρατηρησης(και καλως δεν ειπε κανεις τιποτε αρνητικο γιατι και το θεμα ειναι πολυ ωραιο και προφανως ακινδυνο και δεν υπαρχει λογος να ειπωθει κατι τετοιο).
Για το συγκεκριμενο υλικο που συζητιεται εδω υπαρχει μια αδικαιολογητη κατα τη γνωμη μου επιφυλαξη.

Οπως ειπα και στην αρχη εαν καποιος δεν θελει να βοηθησει ειναι στο χερι του, απο κει και περα το να επιφυλασσεται να δωσει πληροφοριες λογω της φυσης της συσκευης ειναι πραγματικα αστειο.

----------

leosedf (10-02-12), Τρελος Επιστημονας... (13-02-12)

----------


## spyroslo

*tao* δες σελίδα 30-31 από το αρχείο που ανέβασες.
Και δεν θα ξαναπώ περί στρατιωτικού υλικού   :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> *tao* δες σελίδα 30-31 από το αρχείο που ανέβασες.
> Και δεν θα ξαναπώ περί στρατιωτικού υλικού


 :Wink: 
Είναι φανερό και από αυτό εδώ, ότι ο Μεσαίωνας δεν οφείλεται σε όσα δεν σου λένε τελικά οι άλλοι και ας τα ξέρουν, αλλά στα όσα είναι μπροστά σου και εσύ ΔΕΝ θέλεις η ΔΕΝ μπορείς να δεις/διαβάσεις!!! Ο Μεσαίωνας τελείωσε όταν οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι άρχισαν να βλέπουν & να διαβάζουν μόνοι τους... και δεν περίμεναν κάθε Πάπα να τους λύση ότι απορία είχαν!!! 
Αυτό για όσους πιστεύουν ότι το να μην απαντάει κάποιος εδώ είναι γιατί θέλει να εξωθεί τους άλλους σε γνωστικούς μεσαίωνες και πυρές!!!

----------


## Phatt

Δηλωνω λιγο τυφλος...

----------


## leosedf

Όπως και να έχει ας βοηθήσει κάποιος που ξέρει για να δούμε τι παίζει.
Δεν μας έχει πει ο χρήστης από ΠΟΥ έχει προμηθευτεί αυτό το μηχάνημα, αν μπορεί να βρει και το τροφοδοτικό του κλπ.

----------


## SRF

> Όπως και να έχει ας βοηθήσει κάποιος που ξέρει για να δούμε τι παίζει.
> Δεν μας έχει πει ο χρήστης από ΠΟΥ έχει προμηθευτεί αυτό το μηχάνημα, αν μπορεί να βρει και το τροφοδοτικό του κλπ.


Ρε εσύ leosedf και εσύ τυφλός?  :Biggrin:  Το ρημάδι το εγχειρίδιο επισκευής που έχει Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ αναρτήσει ως διασύνδεση στο ερώτημά του μέσα... πιστεύεις ότι ΔΕΝ θα αναφέρει ΄τοι λειτουργεί με 16 κιλοβόλτ στην σελίδα 4-31 ?  :Wink:  
Τι έγινε, όλοι με Μπραϊγ διαβάζετε και γράφετε στο φόρουμ?

----------


## leosedf

αχχαχαχχα δεν μπήκα καν στη διαδικασία, αν αρχίσω να διαβάζω ένα ένα τα pdf εδώ τριγύρω δεν θα τρώω κιόλας.
Ίσως φταίει ότι κοιτάω την οθόνη με κιάλια νυχτερινής όρασης...

----------


## SRF

> αχχαχαχχα δεν μπήκα καν στη διαδικασία, αν αρχίσω να διαβάζω ένα ένα τα pdf εδώ τριγύρω δεν θα τρώω κιόλας.
> *Ίσως φταίει ότι κοιτάω την οθόνη με κιάλια νυχτερινής όρασης*...


Μάλλον δεν είχες δώσει & εσύ τάση σε αυτά!!!  :Lol:

----------

leosedf (10-02-12)

----------


## picdev

αφού δεν έχεις ιδέα για  το πως χρησιμοποιούν και δεν έχεις περάσει εκπέδευση γιατί θές να ανακατευτείς,
αυτές οι λυχνίες μπορεί να εκπέμπουν κάποια βλαβερή ακτινοβολία, δεν ξέρεις αν είναι ασφαλές το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα γιατί δεν έχει περάσει κάποια συντήρηση.
τα 15kv είναι πολύ επίκυνδινα
μπορεί να πάθεις ζημιά στα μάτια αν κοιτάξεις στο φως.
Προφανώς τέτοια μηχανήματα είναι για αυτούς που έχουν περάσει την ανάλογη εκπαίδευση, πόσο μάλλον  εσύ που θές να το βάλεις να δουλέψει

An *image intensifier tube* is a vacuum tube device for increasing the intensity of available light in an optical system to allow use under low light conditions such as at night, to facilitate visual imaging of low-light processes such as fluorescence of materials to X-rays or gamma rays, or for conversion of non-visible light sources such as near-infrared or short wave infrared to visible.

----------


## Killo_Watt

> An *image intensifier tube* is a vacuum tube device for increasing the intensity of available light in an optical system to allow use under low light conditions such as at night, to facilitate visual imaging of low-light processes such as fluorescence of materials to X-rays or gamma rays, or for conversion of non-visible light sources such as near-infrared or short wave infrared to visible.


δεν βλεπω κατι κακο....?

----------


## spirakos

Που πηγε το παλιο θεμα οεο? Ετσι χυμα σβηνονται τα θεματα? Ουτε προειδοποιηση?
Κατι μου θυμιζε ο τιτλος του θεματος αλλα περιμενα να δω το πρασινο βελακι για να παρακολουθησω

----------


## tao

Παιδιά καταρχήν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους με υπερασπιστήκανόσους μου έστειλαν pm και τελικά αυτούς που ενδιαφερθήκαν να απαντήσουν στο ερώτημαμου που έχει να κάνει πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά. (δεν αναφέρω τα ονόματα τους για ναμην τους μπλέξω)
Θα ήθελα να σας πω επίσης ότι όλες αυτές της μέρες που χάθηκακαι δεν απαντούσα στο topic που ανέβασα είναι γιατί ξαφνικά πριν από κάποιες μέρες και μετάτην δημοσίευση του θέματος μπήκε στο σπίτι μου η @ντιτρομοκρ@τική και με συνέλαβανμε ανάκριναν με κατηγόρησαν για κατοχή παράνομου και απόρρητου στρατιωτικού υλικούκαι διάφορα άλλα ως που με έβγαλαν με περιοριστικούς Όρους ως την δικάσιμο 
Επίσης έχω βάσιμες πληροφορίες ότι θα συλλάβουν και αυτούς πουφτιάχνου ασύρματους  του στρατού για τι είναιπαράνομο αυτά είχα να πω ναστε καλά

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά καταρχήν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους με υπερασπιστήκανόσους μου έστειλαν pm και τελικά αυτούς που ενδιαφερθήκαν να απαντήσουν στο ερώτημαμου που έχει να κάνει πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά. (δεν αναφέρω τα ονόματα τους για ναμην τους μπλέξω)
> Θα ήθελα να σας πω επίσης ότι όλες αυτές της μέρες που χάθηκακαι δεν απαντούσα στο topic που ανέβασα είναι γιατί ξαφνικά πριν από κάποιες μέρες και μετάτην δημοσίευση του θέματος μπήκε στο σπίτι μου η @ντιτρομοκρ@τική και με συνέλαβανμε ανάκριναν με κατηγόρησαν για κατοχή παράνομου και απόρρητου στρατιωτικού υλικούκαι διάφορα άλλα ως που με έβγαλαν με περιοριστικούς Όρους ως την δικάσιμο 
> Επίσης έχω βάσιμες πληροφορίες ότι θα συλλάβουν και αυτούς πουφτιάχνου ασύρματους  του στρατού για τι είναιπαράνομο αυτά είχα να πω ναστε καλά


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa... ελεος... τραγικος μην γινεσαι και εσυ...

----------


## tao

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jimk

> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa... ελεος... τραγικος μην γινεσαι και εσυ...


γιατι γελας  σου φαινεται αστειο??
αμα λεει αληθεια τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα....

----------


## picdev

> γιατι γελας  σου φαινεται αστειο??
> αμα λεει αληθεια τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα....


σιγά μην λέει αλήθεια

----------


## Phatt

Αμα ηταν να εβαζαν μεσα τον κοσμο για ενα night vision, τοτε τι πρεπει να κανουν σε ολα τα ακρητικα χωρια που ειναι πιτα στα οπλα;Επιχειρηση Σκουπα;

----------


## jimk

και εγω το θεωρω ακραιο  και ειδικα για ενα οργανο  παλιο...    αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται..

----------


## Nemmesis

> γιατι γελας  σου φαινεται αστειο??
> αμα λεει αληθεια τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα....


εαν λεει αληθεια τοτε πραγματικα αυτο που εχει στα χερια του δεν επρεπε να το ειχε... γιατι δεν ειπε ακομα πως ηρθε στα χερια του???

----------

leosedf (12-02-12)

----------


## picdev

ναι η αντιτρομοκρατική διαβάζει το hlektronika.gr.... ας σοβαρευτούμε , εδώ τα πουλάνε ελεύθερα στα μαγαζιά
http://www.geta.gr/eshop/index.php?p...com_virtuemart

φίλε μου κακούργημα είναι η κατηγορία? πάντως έχουν γεμίσει οι φυλακές οπότε μην φοβάσαι δεν πρόκειται να μπεις μέσα

----------

Nemmesis (12-02-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

> ναι η αντιτρομοκρατική διαβάζει το hlektronika.gr.... ας σοβαρευτούμε , εδώ τα πουλάνε ελεύθερα στα μαγαζιά
> http://www.geta.gr/eshop/index.php?p...com_virtuemart
> 
> φίλε μου κακούργημα είναι η κατηγορία? πάντως έχουν γεμίσει οι φυλακές οπότε μην φοβάσαι δεν πρόκειται να μπεις μέσα


αυτα ειναι εμπορικο προιον...οχι στρατιοτικο... αλλα τεσπα.. βαριεμε.. δεν γραφω αλλο εδω..

----------


## picdev

> εαν λεει αληθεια τοτε πραγματικα αυτο που εχει στα χερια του δεν επρεπε να το ειχε... γιατι δεν ειπε ακομα πως ηρθε στα χερια του???


αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο, υπάρχουν παρα πολλές αποθήκες του ΕΣ με άπειρο υλικό, αν εχεις κανένα φίλο στρατιωτικό ρώτα. αν τώρα ήταν σε καμιά αποθήκη με αποσηρθέντα που μπορεί να μην την ελέγχουν και ποτέ
παρά είναι εύκολο

----------


## tao

Και για να λήξει το θέμα η προηγούμενη απάντηση στο post που ανέβασα ήταν για πλάκα και γιανα νιώσουν την ηθική ικανοποίηση κάποιοι  που δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να δώσουν τις γνώσεις τουςπάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά σε κάποιον που τις  ζητάει άλλα να μιλάνε περί ανέμων και υδάτων.(δενμε πήγαν φυλακή)
(Το πρώτο ερώτημα που ανέβασα κάποιος admin  το έσβησε όπως πολλοί καταλάβατε χωρείς να δώσεικαμία εξήγηση.)
Αν θυμάστε στο πρώτο post ήμουν φανερά εκνευρισμένος γιατί κανέναςδεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα και τελικά την λύση μου την έδωσε κάποιοςσε ένα ξένο forum παρόλα αυτά ανέβασα το manual  και εδώ για να κάνουμε κουβέντα στα ελληνικά πάνωστο ερώτημα μου, αλά πάλι κανένας δεν ασχολήθηκε, ουσιαστικά μόνο μετά από τόσεςμέρες ένας φίλος μας εδώ σας είπε ότι πρέπει να δούμε στην σελίδα 30-31 (σε ευχαριστώγιατί από ότι φαίνετε ήσουν ο μόνος που ενδιαφέρθηκες ( spyroslo)όπως και με κάποια pm) 
(καλά είναι δυνατόν να νομίζουν μερικοί ότι αυτό το έκλεψακαι μετά ζήτησα πληροφορίες μέσα από το site googlarete πριν απαντήσετε)
( και εδώ θα ήθελα να πω στον κύριο amdni να επέμβαινεστο θέμα και να ζητήσει από αυτούς που έμμεσα με αποκαλούσαν κλέφτη  να τους πει να αναιρέσουν και όχι να σβήσειτο post  )
Και για να σας λύσω την απορία αυτό το εξάρτημα είναι όπως σωστάείπαν μερική από διόπτρα οδήγησης ενός άρματος  του m19 αμερικανικής κατασκευής που υπήρχε σε λειτουργία στον δεύτεροπαγκόσμιο πόλεμο η τεχνολογία του είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένη και έτσι τα εξαρτήματατου όπως και πολλά άλλα μπορείς να τα αγοράσεις νόμιμα από το μοναστηράκι  δεν είναι παράνομο αλλά νομιμότατο όπως σε όποιοναρέσουν  οι ανακατασκευές η αναπαλαιώσειςστρατιωτικού υλικού (όπως τα παιδιά με τους ασύρματους )  μπορεί να πάει σε δημοπρασίες που κάνει ο στρατόςκαι να αγοράσει ότι θέλεις.  ένας γνωστόςμου πριν από 3 χρόνια αγόρασε νομιμότατα 6 τζιπάκια του στρατού και κατάφερε απόαυτά να φτιάξει 3 φανταστικά πλήρως λειτουργικά τζιπ στρατού.

http://www.hatzikiriakos.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid  =5
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=us+army+helmet&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0  .m359
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Periscope-M19-IR-Viewer-Likely-Inop-Used-/360433098082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb7c  9d62
http://www.ebay.com/sch/beltfed34/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

----------

jimk (12-02-12)

----------


## picdev

τελικά το έκανες να δουλέψει τι χρειάστηκε ?

----------


## tao

> τελικά το έκανες να δουλέψει τι χρειάστηκε ?



Έλα ντε αυτό ρωτώ ο καημένος εδώ και 10 μέρες
Καμία καθοδηγήσει για το τροφοδοτικό?????
 :Sad:

----------


## picdev

εγώ λέει αφού δεν έχεις ιδέα να στο φτιάξει κάποιος που ξέρει 15kv δεν είναι για να παίζεις ειδικά αν δεν ξέρεις

----------


## tao

Μα μι φοβάστε θα προσέχω!!!!
Και άμα χτυπήσω κακό του κεφαλιού μου
Τελικά θέλει 15kv

----------


## leosedf

> Αν θυμάστε στο πρώτο post ήμουν φανερά εκνευρισμένος γιατί κανέναςδεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα και τελικά την λύση μου την έδωσε κάποιοςσε ένα ξένο forum παρόλα αυτά ανέβασα το manual  και εδώ για να κάνουμε κουβέντα στα ελληνικά πάνωστο ερώτημα μου, αλά πάλι κανένας δεν ασχολήθηκε, ουσιαστικά


Οπότε πήρες την απάντηση σου, το να φέρεσαι έτσι στα μέλη και να νευριάζεις και μαζί τους το θεωρείς σωστό δηλαδή?
Ανέβασες ΜΟΝΟΣ σου το εγχειρίδιο και περιμένεις τι? Να έρθει κάποιος να στο διαβάσει φωναχτά? Εφ' όσον βρήκες λύση τι άλλο χρειάζεσαι?

----------


## NOE

> Εφ' όσον βρήκες λύση τι άλλο χρειάζεσαι?


μάλλον να του βρούμε ένα τροφοδοτικό 15ΚV

----------


## tao

1)Εξήγησα ότι νευρίασα με αυτούς που με αποκάλεσαν κλέφτη 
2)Αυτό που θα ήθελα λιπών είναι από κάποιον που έχει τις γνώσειςΠάνο σε ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό να το συζητήσουμε
Τι από τα 2 δεν είναι κατανοητά?
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ξανά με την μετασκευή τέτοιου υπάρχει κάποιοςεδώ μέσα που θα μπορούσε να μου πει κάποια πράγματα ???

----------


## Phatt

Εγω αυτο που εχω απορια και δεν το ειπε κανεις μεχρι τωρα, ειναι τι αναγκες εχει η συσκευη σε ρευμα...

----------


## angelkos

> Χα!!!!
> Για τους γνώστες του θέματος αυτό το κιάλι νυχτος  τη τάση χιάζετε για να δουλέψει?
> 
> manual
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=YS4Y...page&q&f=false


καλημέρα φίλε μου. 
Αυτό το πράγμα που κρατάς στο χέρι σου είναι ένα περισκόπιο που μπαίνει σε άρματα μάχης ή μεταφοράς προσωπικού, όπως Μ113. Είναι ένα μηχάνημα παρωχημένης τεχνολογίας, χρειάζεται ένα τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης που παίρνει 24 vdc και βγάζει 12 έως 15 Kv στην έξοδο του για να τροφοδοτήσει τις δύο IR λυχνίες. το τροφοδοτικό είναι ενσωματωμένο στο άρμα, και με καλώδιο με special μονωση τροφοδοτεί το περισκόπιο. Η υψηλή τάση είναι ανορθωμένη, ο αρνητικός της πολος συνδέεται στο σασσί του άρματος και ο θετικός στο περισκόπιο. 
 Αυτά για την πληροφόριση σου. 
Κατά τα άλλα κρατάς στα χέρια σου ένα άχρηστο πράγμα και θα σου εξηγήσω αμέσως γιατί. 
Οι δύο λυχνίες κάνουν ενίσχυση το φάσμα των υπέρυθρων αρχικά και στην συνέχεια το μετατρέπουν σε ορατό για να μπορεί ο οδηγός να έχει εικόνα. Πάνω στο άρμα υπάρχουν προβολείς υπέρυθροι, που φωτίζουν μέχρι εκατό μέτρα μακριά. 
Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν κάμερες στο εμπόριο για συστήματα επιτήρησης με ενσωματωμένα leds και μπορούν να σου δώσουν πολύ καλή εικόνα με ανάλυση 700 tvlines (καμιά σχέση με την εικόνα που βλεπεις από το περισκόπιο) σε μια απόσταση έως 40μ. η τιμή τους είναι 160€
επίσης υπάρχουν προβολείς ΙR 250W και 300w με συγκλίνουσα δέσμη που μπορούν να φτάσουν τα 150μ μήκος. τιμή 150 -300€. 
 Αρα λοιπόν κρατάς στα χέρια σου κάτι που μόνο στο μουσείο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει. Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπησα.

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή ΄όλη η ιστορία έγινε για υπέρυθρη νυχτερινή όραση? :Rolleyes:

----------


## tao

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου angelikos. Ο λόγος που θα ήθελα να το κάνω να δουλέψει δεν είναι φυσικάγια να το έχω να βλέπω το βράδυ γιατί και να δουλέψει αυτό θέλει καροτσάκι νατο τσουλάς είναι πολύ βαρεί  αλλά από τηνστιγμή που το έχω και κάθετε αποφάσισα αν τελικά βρω έναν τρόπο να φτιάξω αυτό τοριμαδοτροφονοτικο του να το κάνω χόμπι είναι δεν θα βγάλω κάτι. Στην θητεία μουστα τεθωρακισμένα έχει τύχει να δουλέψουμε κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι αυτό το χοντρό μαύροκαλώδιο που λες θυμάμαι ότι το τροφοδοτικό ήταν κάπου κοντά στα πόδια του οδηγού,επίσης θυμάμαι ότι μόνο αν ανάβαμε τους προβολής ir μπορούσες να διακρίνειςπράγματα. αλλά Όπως λέει και ο φίλος phatt δεν ξέρουμε τι ανάγκες έχει η συσκευήγια ρεύμα 15kv? amber ???είναι εύκολο να βρούμε κάπου σχεδία ενός τροφοδοτικού που να βγάζει τα volt καιτα  amber που χρειάζεται ?
(παιδιά και φυσικά από 220v (ΔΕΥ) μη νομίζετε ότι θέλω να τοκάνω και φορητό!!! )

----------


## spirakos

Εχω κατι κατα νου αν δουλεψεις με το καλημερα εναλλασομενο αλλα λιγο επικινδυνο μη γνωριζοντας απαιτηση σε ρευμα
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_multiplier
Επειδη θα χρειαστεις πολλα σταδια οσπου να φτασεις τα 15κιλοβολτ θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα μετασχηματιστη 230/500 ωστε να πολλαπλασιασεις τα 500 αντι για τα 230

Το δυσκολοτερο κομματι πιστευω ειναι να βρεις πυκνωτες και διοδια σε τοσο υψηλη ταση

----------


## sotron1

Στην τηλεόραση πόσο είναι η υψηλή τάση . Εάν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί γύρω είναι 13 Kv έως 18 Kv

----------


## Phatt

Παιδια πρωτα θα πρεπει να ξερουμε τι απαιτησεις εχει σε ρευμα η συσκευη.

----------


## sotron1

> Παιδια πρωτα θα πρεπει να ξερουμε τι απαιτησεις εχει σε ρευμα η συσκευη.



Είναι μια καλή πρόκληση γνώσεων εδώ. Αφού πρώτα έχουμε τις σωστές πληροφορίες.

----------


## tao

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που το βλέπετε ποιο ζεστά το θέμα αλλάδυστυχώς οι γνώσεις μου σε τόσο υψηλές τάσης είναι πολύ λίγες, οπότε αν τελικά βρεθείκάποια λύσει το μόνο που θα μπορώ να βοηθήσω είναι άπλα να το κατασκευάσω 
Ναι όντος στης τηλεοράσεις της παλιές με τον καθοδικό σωλήναη τάσσει είναι 13kv με 18 kv αυτό μας λέει τίποτα ή είναι άκυρο ?

----------


## Thanos10

Την ταση την ανεβαζεις ευκολα και μαλιστα απο χαμηλη 12ν 24ν το θεμα ειναι τι αναγκη εχει απο ρευμα γιατι τα τροφοδοτικα ΥΤ δινουν μεν υψηλη ταση αλλα με ελαχιστα mA αν και νομιζω οτι εκει παιζει και η δικια σου συσκευη.

----------


## angelkos

ΜΕ 50mA είσαι καλυμένος. Είναι αρκετά για να λειτουργήσουν οι δύο λυχνίες

----------


## pantso

πως βρεθηκε στα χερια σου αυτο το περισκοποιο που  αν και παλιο, βρισκεται ακομη σε χρηση  στο στρατο  και δεν μπορεις να το βρεις σε μαντρες   η στο μοναστηρακι.( ακομη και   αν το βρεις βρισκεται  παρανομως εκει )   
Και ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω.

----------


## tao

Το αγόρασα από μαγαζί που πουλαει τέτοια είδη 
Α! και επειδή παίζει πολύ θέμα με το αν πουλιούνται τέτοια είδηόποιος το θέλει μπορώ να το πουλήσω 1 να έχει και αυτός  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantso

1. θα ηθελα να δωσης τα στοιχεια του μαγαζιου που το αγορασες και παραστατικο αγορας  για να παρω και εγω ενα.
2. υπενθυμιζω ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω.

----------


## Phatt

Πηξαμε στους ιντερνετικους μπατσους...

----------


## pantso

μπορει να σε προστατευουν οταν εισαι ασχετος

----------


## SRF

> 1. θα ηθελα να δωσης τα στοιχεια του μαγαζιου που το αγορασες και παραστατικο αγορας  για να παρω και εγω ενα.
> 2. υπενθυμιζω ξερω πολυ καλα τι λεω.





> Πηξαμε στους ιντερνετικους μπατσους...


Υποψιάζομαι ότι εννοεί ότι δεν έπρεπε να μπορεί να το βρει σε λειτουργική κατάσταση... στο εμπόριο του γιουσουρούμ. 
Σε αυτό ίσως να έχει δίκιο, αφού τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα έπρεπε όλα τα εκποιούμενα από τον ΕΣ να ακολουθούν την διαδικασία προτοκόλλου καταστροφής των! Συνήθως τα μαζεύαν κάπου και τα "τσεκουριάζαν" πριν τα πουλήσουν στους παλαιοπώλες! Πάντα όμως όλο & κάτι "ξέφευγε" από τον "τσεκουράτο" και κατέληγε σε "επιλεγμένους" πελάτες!!! Ο μακαρίτης ο Καζαντζίδης πάντα είχε φυλαγμένα για τους "επιλεκτικά γνώστες" κομμάτια ανέγγιχτα!!! Πιστεύω ότι πολλοί, ή έστω αρκετοί, θα το ξέρουν αυτό!!! 
Αν εννοεί κάτι ανάλογο, έχει ένα δίκιο... αν και θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το βρει από την Ευρωπαίκή ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ αγορά στρατιωτικών υλικών όπου πωλούνται ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ ολόκληρα, όπως πχ από Ολλανδία, ή Αγγλία!!!

----------


## Phatt

Εφοσον οπως λες γνωριζεις πολυ καλα την περιπτωση και διακρινεις καποια παρανομια, εαν ηθελες να προστατεψεις τον φιλο(και γιατι οχι και καποιον αλλο που ισως ενδιαφερεται για κατι παρομοιο) θα μοιραζοσουν τις γνωσεις σου εξ'αρχης χωρις να κομπαζεις οτι γνωριζεις πολυ καλα την περιπτωση, κρατωντας ομως τις οποιες πληροφοριες μυστικες.

Επισης, το να ζητας τα στοιχεια του μαγαζιου που εγινε η αγορα, περισσοτερο σαν προσπαθεια ελεγχου μοιαζει παρα σαν προσπαθεια βοηθειας/προστασιας.

Βοηθησε μας λοιπον, να καταλαβουμε τι το παρανομο υπαρχει, οχι αερολογωντας, αλλα βοηθωντας μας να καταλαβουμε παραθετοντας το οποιο σχετικο νομικο πλαισιο μπορει να υπαρχει.

----------


## picdev

μιλάμε για απαρχαιωμένη τεχνολογία , αν o στρατός το χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα, κάνει πολύ άσχημα, γιατί με τη κάμερα του κινητού φαίνεται  ο προβολέας υπερύθρων  απο χιλιόμετρα μακρυά

----------

leosedf (20-02-12), Phatt (20-02-12)

----------


## pantso

1  το Μ19 ειναι περισκοπιο που χρησιμοποιειται για νυχτερινη οδηγηση αρματων μαχης.
2. ειναι οργανο με λυχνιες 1ης γεννιας πραγματι παλαιο (χρησιμοποιηθηκε για πρωτη φορα στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 1960)
3. στον στρατο χρησιμοποιειται ακομη  δεν εχει αποσυρθει και ανηκει στην κατηγορια των ελεγχομενων υλικων, οπως ακριβως τα τυφεκια- πιστολια κλπ.
4.τετοια υλικα δεν εκποιουνται ιδιετερως οταν χρησιμοποιουνται ακομη.
5.αποφασισα να απαντησω στον φιλο που κατεχει ενα Μ19  με συγκεκριμενο τροπο     γιατι και ασχετος ειναι αλλα και προκλητικος. 
6.ας δωσει  τα στοιχεια αγορας του περισκοπιου.
7για την προστασια του ας δηλωσει την κατοχη του παραπανω υλικου σε αρμοδια υπηρεσια .
8.υλικα night vision στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων δεν πωλουνται σε ιδιωτες πουθενα.

----------


## picdev

αν ήταν κάτι πιο καινούριο θα ήμουν μαζί σου αλλά επειδή ο στρατός έχει πχ ακόμα Μ1 , αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλη η κρήτη πρέπει να μπει φυλακή.
μην το συνεχίζεις δεν έχει νόημα, μπορεί και κάποιος να το βούτηξε οκ αλλά μιλάμε για αρχαίο εξάρτημα που αν χρησιμοποιηθεί θα κλάψουν μανούλες αυτών που είναι μέσα στο άρμα η στο τόμα. Είναι ορατό(τι ορατό μόνο που δεν λέει εδώ είμαι  βαρέστε με ) απο ελικόπτερα , αεροπλάνα , πυραύλους,βόμβες ,αντιαρματικά και όλα τα συναφή.
Εδώ κάνουν αμάν να μην φένεται το θερμικό ίχνος των αρμάτων και θα ανάψουν προβολαία υπερύθρων ?  :Lol: 
πραγματικά αν στα επιτελεία υπάρχουν τέτοια σχέδια όλοι οι καραβανάδες πρέπει να πάνε σπίτια τους με κλοτσιές...

----------


## leosedf

> μιλάμε για απαρχαιωμένη τεχνολογία , αν o στρατός το χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα, κάνει πολύ άσχημα, γιατί με τη κάμερα του κινητού φαίνεται  ο προβολέας υπερύθρων  απο χιλιόμετρα μακρυά


LOL Θα μας την πέσουν οι Τούρκοι με τα iphones. (4)

----------


## picdev

ποια iphone, θα κοιτάει ο άλλος από την οθόνη του αντιαρματικού και θα φεγκοβολεί το άρμα απο χιλιόμετρα, όλα δουλεύουν με ανιχνευτές υπερύθρων.
ο πύραυλος θα έχει 1000% ευστοχία, καλύτερα και απο τις δοκιμές θα τα πάει

----------


## SRF

Τυπικώς έχει δίκιο... όταν & εφ'όσον το συγκεκριμένο υλικό δεν έχει αποχαρακτηριστεί! Πρακτικά, αν το έχει αγοράσει κάποιος από ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ για παράδειγμα... που είναι ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΕ και ως εκ τούτου έχει ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ δεν μπορεί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ να του πει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Βέβαια η πιθανότητα να τον 'τρέχουν' να αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι ελέφας, υφίσταται, στην Ελληνική γραφειοκρατεία!!!

----------

Phatt (20-02-12)

----------


## leosedf

Το γνωρίζω αυτό. Γενικά οποιοδήποτε σύγχρονο μηχάνημα σε βλέπει από μακρυά.

----------


## pantso

δεν υπαρχει ελευθερη εμπορικη διακινηση στρατιωτικου υλικου    Υλικα στρατιοτικων προδιαγραφων δεν πωλουνται σε ιδιωτες

----------


## Phatt

Σε αλλη χωρα ζουμε; Ριξε μια ματια εδω συνονοματε.

----------


## pantso

φιλε phatt εκει που με παραπεμπεις μιλαει για αποχαρακτηρισμενο υλικο(δηλαδη σκουπιδια)     δεν εχεις καταλαβει τη διαφορα. εχεις δει πουθενα να πουλανε ελευθερα  παλια πιστολια.  οταν το υλικο ειναι σε χρηση οσα χρηματα και αν εχεις δεν μπορεις να αποκτησεις ενα αρμα μαχης ως ιδιωτης.

----------


## spyroslo

Διαβάζω της αναλύσεις πού γράφεται περί στρατηγικής, οπλοκατοχής  κτλπ και ΔΕΝ δέχεστε να καταλαβαίνεται αυτά που έγραψα στην αρχή του νήματος και αυτά πού γραφεί ο pantso.

ΓΙΑΤΊ γίνεται αυτό..... 
ΓΙΑΤΊ προσπαθείτε να διττέ το θέμα οπος θέλετε...

Για να τα γράφω αυτά που γράφω κατή ξέρω όπως και ο pantso

----------


## Phatt

Το πιστολι αγαπητε οσο παλιο και να ειναι σε πληρη λειτουργικη κατασταση  μπορει να σκοτωσει, αλλα δεν μπορω να πω το ιδιο και για μια συσκευη νυχτερινης ορασης.Ειναι σαν να συγκρινουμε μηλα με πορτοκαλια.

Σπυρο αν ξερετε κατι βασιμο πειτε το και σε εμας με τις απαραιτητες αποδειξεις για να μας βουλωσετε το στομα μια και καλη, δεν πηγα ποτε κοντρα σε καποιον που τα επιχειρηματα του με επεισαν οτι ειχα αδικο.

----------


## tao

Κίτα όρεξη τώρα έκανε νέα εγγραφή και το παίξει pantso γιανα μας φοβερίσει τι να πω???
Φαντάζαμε για να ξέρεις τόσες λεπτομερές θα ξέρεις να μας πειςκαι τίποτα για την τροφοδοσία του για να δούμε και στην τελική δουλεύει η όχι?


(*και επίσης επιδι δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ μέχρι* *σήμερα να το Χρειαστώήθελα να* *μου πείτε ποιος είναι η administrator του site??)*

----------


## spirakos

Το βλεπω να χανεται και αυτο το θεμα απο μαγειας..ετσι και αλλιως οτι να ναι γινεται εδω μεσα, θεματα σβηνονται, αναφορα σε κανεναν, ο καθενας το κοντο του και το μακρυ του. Απο πλευρας μου οτι μπορεσα βοηθησα, κρατα οσα ποστ σε ενδιαφερουν γιατι ως το πρωι...δε ξερεις

----------


## leosedf

Σπύρο πρέπει να σου δίνουν και αναφορά? Όταν είναι γεμάτο ύβρεις και προσβολές δηλαδή να το αφήνουμε? Προτιμάς τα μπουρδέλα δηλαδή?

----------


## tao

> Το βλεπω να χανεται και αυτο το θεμα απο μαγειας..ετσι και αλλιως οτι να ναι γινεται εδω μεσα, θεματα σβηνονται, αναφορα σε κανεναν, ο καθενας το κοντο του και το μακρυ του. Απο πλευρας μου οτι μπορεσα βοηθησα, κρατα οσα ποστ σε ενδιαφερουν γιατι ως το πρωι...δε ξερεις


Το έχω κάνει ίδει

----------


## spirakos

> Σπύρο πρέπει να σου δίνουν και αναφορά? Όταν είναι γεμάτο ύβρεις και προσβολές δηλαδή να το αφήνουμε? Προτιμάς τα μπουρδέλα δηλαδή?


Προτιμω να κλειδωθει ενα θεμα και να γραφει ο λογος σαν τελευταιο ποστ, αρα ναι θα ηθελα αναφορα οσο αφορα το γιατι
  Τη διαγραφη τη βλεπω σαν "ετσι γουσταρα και το εσβησα", στη τελικη μπορουν τα εκτος θεματος σχολια να μεταφερθουν

----------


## tao

δεν έχει πλάκα που κάποιος έκανε νέα εγγραφή στο site μεσκοπό μόνο να απαντήσει στο θέμα αυτό και σίγουρα είναι κάποιος ο οποίος έχεικαι ένα κανονικό profile εδώ μέσα το ξέρετε ότι όποιος έχει δικαιώματα administrator  εδώ μπορεί να ξέρει ποιος είναι????
Γιατί άραγε να μην απάντησε με το κανονικό του profile αλλάνα μπήκε στην διαδικασία να ανοίξει ένα καινούριο?

----------


## pantso

τελικα θα μαθω απο ποιο μαγαζι αγορασθηκε το περισκοπιο για να παρω και εγω ενα.

----------


## tao

:Confused1:  Να εδώ έχει πολλούς παράνομους να πιάσεις 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/M32-Day-Night-vision-M47-M48-M60-Tank-Periscope-ground-mount-tripod-/230745743200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b984  9f60
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aircraft-Part-C130-Hercules-Periscope-Sextant-/170783964968?pt=UK_CPV_Aviation_SM&hash=item27c384  7f28
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Periscope-M19-IR-Viewer-Likely-Inop-Used-/360433098082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb7c  9d62
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-M46-Patton-M16C-Tank-Periscope-1949-1950-/370586876039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5648b2  f887
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-Tank-Body-Assembly-8289211-Periscope-M31-XM32-/380397199575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589170  a0d7
Και το δικό μου με χίλια εύρο για να διαπιστώσεις και εσύ από  τον συριακό του αριθμό ότι είναι από αποποίηση υλικού

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τελικά το θέμα του post ποιό ακριβώς ήταν:

1. Τι ακριβώς κάνει το μαραφέτι?
2. Πως δουλεύει το μαραφάτι?
3. Από που προμηθεύεται κανένας το μαραφέτι?
4. Αν το μαραφέτι εμπίπτει σε λίστα απαγορευμένων υλικών όσον αφορά την κατοχή?
5. Αν το μαραφέτι εμπίπτει σε λίστα απαγορευμένων υλικών όσον αφορά την χρήση?
6. Αν το μαραφέτι εμπίπτει σε λίστα απαγορευμένων υλικών όσον αφορά την κατοχή και χρήση?
7. Αν το θέμα της συζήτησης λόγω οποιασδήποτε τεκμηριωμένης αιτιολογίας εμπίπτει σε status λογοκρισίας, οπότε η παρέμβαση του Administrator θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει πιο ήταν το θέμα. Εντέλλει ούτε το συγκεκριμένο item καθότι είναι... μπακατελίζον και άρα σίγουρα όχι η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας που θα μπορούσε να στηθεί σε έναν (γεροδεμένο για να αντέξει το βάρος) τρίποδα.

Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να ξέρω για λόγους περιέργειας θα έλεγα είναι τι ακριβώς βλέπει κανένας με αυτό γιατί είδα κάτι πράσινες εικόνες. Πρόκειται για night vision και τι απόσταση καλύπτει? Μήπως με σύγχρονα κυάλια έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα οπότε το παροχημένο του συγκεκριμένου item αντισταθμίζει την όποια επιφύλαξη για πληροφορίες σχετικά με την χρήση και λειτουργία του??

Ή είναι αυτό που έλεγε μελωδικά η Γαρμπή "Με πιάνουν οι ευαισθησίες μου..."!

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο, σημερα στο εμποριο βρισκει κανεις πολυ αποδοτικοτερες συσκευες νυχτερινης ορασης αυτης της τεχνολογιας, για να μην μιλησουμε για τις θερμικες οπου τα πραγματα ξεφευγουν.Η αποσταση που καλυπτει εξαρταται απο το περιβαλλον, δηλαδη εαν υπαρχει υπερυθρος φωτισμος, αστροφεγγια κλπ.

Η αξια του ειναι μονο συλλεκτικη και τιποτε αλλο.Εαν καποιος συλλεκτης μπορει να το λειτουργησει τοτε αυτο ανεβαζει την συλλεκτικη αξια ως προς την κατασταση του αντικειμενου, και την γενικοτερη ευχαριστηση οτι ο συλλεκτης εχει ενα οσο το δυνατον αρτιοτερο συλλεκτικο αντικειμενο.

Οτιδηποτε αλλο διαβασες περι παρανομιας περισσοτερο εχει να κανει με το αν ο τροπος με τον οποιο εφτασε σε χερια ιδιωτη ειναι νομιμος παρα με το αν το ιδιο το αντικειμενο ειναι επικινδυνο η αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει εναντιον καποιου.

Προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση ειναι οτι εκτος και αν πεσει καρφωτη καταγγελια για ερευνα, ακομη και αν το αντικειμενο ειναι κλεμμενο κανεις δεν θα κατσει να ασχοληθει με κατι τετοιο, καθως υπαρχουν σημαντικοτερα προβληματα γυρω.

----------


## spirakos

Αλλα ειναι τα προβληματα??? Εγω νομιζα πως φτασαμε σε αυτο το χαλι επειδη καποιος βρηκε ενα περισκοπιο νυχτερινης ορασης..
Μη μου τα αλλαζεις τωρα Παναγιωτη και νομιζα οτι αν βρω πως εφτασε στα χερια του ΤΑΟ θα εσβηνε το χρεος

----------


## pantso

ακομη να μαθω απο ποιο μαγαζι αγορασθηκε (διευθυνση, τηλ.) για να παρω και εγω ενα.
με τετοια καθυστερηση αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι μπορει να μην αγορασθηκε.

απο το δικο σου θελω μονο το σειριακο αριθμο  και τον αριθμο P/N  αν δεν εχεις προβλημμα εγω θα αγορασω αλλο  .

----------


## tao

Pantso ένα έχω να σου πω είσαι για τον pantso για δεύτερηφορά μου χάλασες το post  
Αν ανοίξεις τα μάτια σου έχεις απάντηση σε όλα τα ερωτήματασου 9 σελίδες του post απατάνε κάθε απορία σου 
Θα ήθελα να επανορθώσεις παίρνοντας πίσω τα υπουμενα που αφήνειςγια μένα είμαι χρήστης του site  από το 2005 και εσύ εμφανίστηκεςξαφνικά αυτή την εβδομάδα για να αφήνεις υπονοούμενα ότι είμαι κλέφτης?
Γιατί δεν μου τα λες αυτά με το κανονικό σου profile???
Η εκτός και αν θέλεις να πω τα μυστικά σου εδώ για να μάθουνκαι όλοι πράγματα για σένα

----------


## tao

> Η αξια του ειναι μονο συλλεκτικη και τιποτε αλλο.Εαν καποιος συλλεκτης μπορει να το λειτουργησει τοτε αυτο ανεβαζει την συλλεκτικη αξια ως προς την κατασταση του αντικειμενου, και την γενικοτερη ευχαριστηση οτι ο συλλεκτης εχει ενα οσο το δυνατον αρτιοτερο συλλεκτικο αντικειμενο.
> 
> Οτιδηποτε αλλο διαβασες περι παρανομιας περισσοτερο εχει να κανει με το αν ο τροπος με τον οποιο εφτασε σε χερια ιδιωτη ειναι νομιμος παρα με το αν το ιδιο το αντικειμενο ειναι επικινδυνο η αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει εναντιον καποιου.
> 
> Προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση ειναι οτι εκτος και αν πεσει καρφωτη καταγγελια για ερευνα, ακομη και αν το αντικειμενο ειναι κλεμμενο κανεις δεν θα κατσει να ασχοληθει με κατι τετοιο, καθως υπαρχουν σημαντικοτερα προβληματα γυρω.


++++++++111111111111111

----------


## pantso

σε προκαλω για 2 πραγματα

1. να πεις οτι ξερεις για μενα (που δεν με ξερεις)

2.να πεις απο που αγορασες το περισκοποιο (διευθυνση τηλεφωνο μαγαζιου)           ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΣ

----------


## Phatt

Οταν εγω ελεγα για ιντερνετικους μπατσους, ελεγες οτι βλεπω φαντασματα και οτι θελεις να προστατεψεις τον φιλο.Σαματις να ειχα δικιο...

----------


## pantso

σε πειραζει να μαθουμε την αληθεια 

διαφερετικα θα εχεις παντα μια απορια

----------


## Phatt

Αν μιλας για προσωπικο επιπεδο, ΟΧΙ, δεν θα την εχω.Γιατι απλα δεν με ενδιαφερει να μαθω που το βρηκε, δεν με βοηθαει σε κατι.Θα ηθελα ομως να εβλεπα μεσα απο αυτο και να το περιεργαζομουν εαν ειχα την ευκαιρια.

Ειμαι διαολεμενα περιεργος, αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι πολυ προσωπικο αν θελεις τη γνωμη μου και δεν επιτρεπεται να το ρωτησω σε εναν ανθρωπο που δεν τον ξερω.Επισης, εαν το βρηκε με παρανομο τροπο, δεν προκειται να μαθω ποτε την αληθεια, ακομη και αν ειμαι φοβερα πονηρος λυκοφιλος, ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να με εμπιστευτει εφ'οσον δεν γνωριζομαστε καν απο κοντα.Ποσο μαλλον ο δικος σου τροπος, που ειναι προκλητικα πιεστικος.Οποτε, γιατι να ασχοληθει καποιος σε ενα παιχνιδι που δεν προκειται να κερδισει;

----------

leosedf (22-02-12), ta03 (23-02-12)

----------


## tao

Σου είπα ότι μέσα σε αυτό postυπάρχει κάθε απάντηση στα ερωτήματα σου αλλά αφούτο iqσου είναιπεριορισμένων δυνατοτήτων και θέλεις να σου απαντήσω προσωπικά και να παίξουμετο παιχνίδι με τους αστυνομικούς και τους κλέφτες θα μας δόσης το τηλέφωνο της υπηρεσίαςπου δουλεύεις  το όνομα σου για να ξέρωποιον θα ζητήσω θα σε καλέσω να σου δώσω κάθε πληροφορία.
Να ξέρεις ότι αφού νομίζεις  πως είσαι ιντερνετικος πράκτορας
Δυο πράγματα δεν κάνεις καλά
1) Η δεν κάνεις καλά την δουλεία σου
2) Η δεν παίρνεις όλα σου τα φάρμακα
*Και επιμένω να αναιρέσεις τα υπονοούμενα που αφήνεις για μένα*

----------


## spirakos

> 2) Η δεν παίρνεις όλα σου τα φάρμακα


Πεθαίνω χαχαχ

----------


## Phatt

> _2) Η δεν παίρνεις όλα σου τα φάρμακα_


 :hahahha:

----------


## tao

Μα έτσι δεν είναι ???
Θα δώσω εγώ τέτοιες απόρρητες πληροφορείς σε κάποιον που δενξέρουμε τι δουλεία κάνει???? 
Άσε που έχω ίδει απαντήσει αλλά τώρα που να κάθετε να διαβάζεικαι να ανοίγει όλα τα link που έχω ποστάρει

----------


## pantso

γιατι φοβασε να δωσεις  πληροφοριες ειναι απορρητος ο τροπος που το απεκτησες τι εσαι ο 007.
οσο για τα link δες τα καλλυτερα για να καταλλαβεις αν μπορεις να το εισαγεις .

τη δουλεια μου την κανω καλα περιμενε.

μεχρι τοτε πες μας απο που το πηρες για να παρει οποιος θελει οπως ελεγες προχθες

και αν σου ειναι ευκολο δωσε παρακαλω τον P/N και τον S/N   ειναι στην ταινια κατω απο τα προσοφθαλμια.

επειδει πιθανον σε εχουν πιασει κοροιδο  (αν δεν την εχεις κανει εσυ)   θα εκανες καλα να δηλωσεις οτι το εχεις εκει που πρεπει στο εχω ξαναπει.

----------


## tao

Μέσα σε αυτό το post υπάρχου όλες οι  απαντήσεις και από πού μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάτιτέτοιο δεν φταίω εγώ που εσύ δεν ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς το e-bay αλλά ούτε εγώ δεν φταίω που δεν ξέρειςτι είναι το μοναστηράκι δεν φταίω εγώ που δεν βλέπεις το s/n και το p/n αλλά φταις εσύ που δεν κάνεις καλά την φανταστικήσου δουλεία.
Αν θέλεις να πιάσεις τους κατά τα λεγόμενα σου παράνομους εμπόρους θα μου δώσεις το τηλέφωνο της ιντερνετικηςαστυνομίας που δουλεύεις  να σε καλέσωκαι να τα πούμε

Αφού κάνεις καλά την δουλεία σου  θα μου πεις σε ποια στρατόπεδα υπάρχει σήμερα κάτιτέτοιο σε λειτουργία και ποιο συγκεκριμένα από ποιο στρατόπεδο λείπει κάτι τέτοιοκαι το σ/ν να το συγκρίνουμε
Να επισημάνω και κάτι πόσο δύσκολη έχει καταντήσει η τρόικατην δουλεία στο δημόσιο ο φίλος σας pantso κυνήγα τον ταο προχθές τον είχανκαι δούλευε βράδυ γιατί βράδυ μας απαντούσε χτες τον είχαν βράδυ γιατί βράδυ απαντούσεσήμερα πάλη βράδυ γιατί βράδυ απατάει κάθε μέρα βραδινός??? Ούτε νυχτοφύλακας νασουν

----------


## tao

Να αυτό εδώ κάνει 1600$ και 27$ μεταφορικά το δικό μου σουτο πουλαω 1000 ευρο με αντικαταβολή και τα μεταφορικά δώρο πες μου που θέλεις νασου το στείλω


http://www.ebay.com/itm/M24-IR-Night...item27c32bf7fe

----------


## pantso

παλι λες ψεματα  δοκιμασε να εισαγεις νομιμα κατι τετοιο

----------


## tao

Εγώ αλλά και όσοι αλοι βλέπουν αυτό το post ξέρουμεότι εσύ λες ψέματα 
Από αυτό το link http://www.ebay.com/itm/M24-IR-Night-Vision-Tank-Periscope-/170778163198?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c32b  f7fe
Αλλά και από τα άλλα που έχω αναρτήσει Σαςαποδεικνύω ότι όποιος ιδιώτης θέλει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να το αγοράσει  άρα δεν είναι παράνομο όπως αναξιόπιστα προαναφέρεικάποιος  και πιστέψτε με αν ήταν παράνομηη πόλωση το e-bay έχειτους δικούς του ανθρώπους που τα ελέγχουν
Και επίσης αν κάποιος τελικά αγοράσει ένατέτοιο night vision η τροφοδοσία του είναι 75kv η αξία του αν συντηρηθεί σωστά και είναιπλήρως λειτουργικό είναι αρκετά μεγάλη σαν ένα μουσικό κομμάτι στρατιωτικού υλικούτο οποίο χρησιμοποιούταν στην 2 παγκόσμιο πόλεμο σε άρματα μάχης .
Δεν θα ξανά αναρτήσω σε αυτό το post γιατίέχει καταντήσει γελοίο σε ένα sitte ηλεκτρονικών να χιαστεί να απολογηθώ σε κάποιον/ους ανίδεουςμε τέτοια θέματα και πόσο μάλλον σε κριφουλιδες κάτι που δεν έχει καμία σχέσημε το αρχικό μου ερώτημα την απάντηση μου την πήρα είπαμε 75Κν αυτό μου αρκεί
Αν ο τύπος εξακολουθεί να έχει απορίες καινα συνεχίζει να το παίζει πράκτορας είπα ας μου δώσει το τηλέφωνο της internetikisτου αστυνομίας η όπως αλλιώς αν λέγετε να του δώσω περεταίρω πληροφορίες
Από ότι διαπιστώσατε δεν μας έδωσε κάποιοτηλέφωνο όσο για τα υπονοούμενα που άφηνε για το πρόσωπο μου πίσω έχει η αχλάδατην ουρά

----------


## Phatt

Pantso, μας μιλας για παρανομιες, αλλα δεν μας εδωσες κανεναν νομο που να τις αναφερει.
Επισης ασχολεισαι παρα πολυ με την ιστορια της διακινησης της συγκεκριμενης συσκευης χωρις να μας λες πραγματικα για ποιο λογο εχεις τετοιο ενδιαφερον, αφηνοντας υπονοουμενα οτι εργαζεσαι σε καποια κρατικη υπηρεσια.Εαν οντως εργαζεσαι σε καποια υπηρεσια θα πρεπει να γνωριζεις πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα οτι ο τροπος που χειριζεσαι το θεμα δεν ειναι ο καλυτερος.
(Προ)Καλεις τον tao να κανει αποκαλυψεις, χωρις προφανως να εχει καμια υποχρεωση αλλα και χωρις εσυ να μας εχεις δωσει καμια πληροφορια για το ποιος εισαι και ποιο ειναι ακριβως το ενδιαφερον σου για την περιπτωση.
Επισης λες οτι καλα θα κανει ο tao να το δηλωσει "εκει που πρεπει", παιζεις με τις λεξεις;Απαγορευεται να ξερουμε τι ειναι το "εκει που πρεπει";
Προσπαθω να σε σεβαστω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο σαν συνομιλητη αλλα μου ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο με αυτην την συμπεριφορα που παρουσιαζεις.

----------


## lepouras

μήπως τον πήρε ο ύπνος σε καμία σκοπιά και του φάγανε κανένα και ψάχνει να το βρει? :whistle:

----------

